

Hacking the English Language: Part Two - polymathist
http://blog.alexbrowne.info/hacking-the-english-language-part-two/

======
portmanteaufu
I enjoy the philosophy behind Esperanto -- a fully regular, easy-to-learn
second language for everyone. It's often poo-poo'ed as not being
"international enough" due to Zamenhof's inspiration and vocabulary coming
primarily from European languages. It's also dismissed as having missed its
window since its decline following France's refusal to allow it to supplant
French as the official language of the League of Nations in the 1920s.

Is there an Internaional Auxiliary Language in the works that might have a
shot at succeeding where Esperanto has not?

